# <Methadrol extreme log>



## bigal3111 (Dec 16, 2010)

Alright fellas today I took my first 2 caps of *Metha-drol Extreme* I'm going to run this for 30 days and see if this shit is as good as it sounds. I'm 6ft 235lbs at about 12% (barely see my abs). I'm planning on gaining as much weight as possible without totally burying my abs in lard.

Some basic lifts to compare as my cycle continues:
incline bench: 250x8 3 sets
Military press: 215x8 3 sets
close grip bp: 255x8 3 sets
squat: 325x8 3 sets

Split:
Mon:  Chest
Tues:  Back
Wed:  Off
Thurs:  Delts
Fri:  Arms
Sat:  Legs

I'll keep everyone updated on everything imperative to this cycle, including; sides, weight gain, strength increases, etc... I'm also currently on 250mg test-e/wk. No PCT because I never come off. I was going to add a link to this product but was notified that I must have 20 or more posts to include links in my thread. Oh well... Thanks for checking in!!

*http://www.ironmaglabs.com/superdrol-dmz.php*


----------



## GMO (Dec 17, 2010)

Your training split looks good.  Best of luck and I look forward to seeing your results.  This is the same compound as Superdrol, yes?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

I have nearly the exact same workout schedule as you. But mine looks like this:

M: Chest
T: Back/Bis
W: Legs
TH: Rest
Fr: Shoulders
Sat: Bi/Tris
Sun: Rest

I thought the Methadrol wasn't available yet. How did you get it? Can you post your cycling experience please? I think this product is for the more advanced user or someone with a lot of oral experience.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 17, 2010)

bigal3111 said:


> Alright fellas today I took my first 2 caps of methadrol extreme! I'm going to run this for 30 days and see if this shit is as good as it sounds. I'm 6ft 235lbs at about 12% (barely see my abs). I'm planning on gaining as much weight as possible without totally burying my abs in lard.
> 
> Some basic lifts to compare as my cycle continues:
> incline bench: 250x8 3 sets
> ...


 
Coulpa questions...

1) Is your name Bi Gal or Big Al?

2) HTF did you get to do this log with 2 posts (1 of which is the first one here)?


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 17, 2010)

GMO said:


> Your training split looks good. Best of luck and I look forward to seeing your results. This is the same compound as Superdrol, yes?


 
Thanks dude!  Each cap of methadrol has 10mg superdrol, 15mg dimethazine, and 15mg decadrol.  Looks fuckin wicked and I'm looking forward to the rest of this cycle.


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I have nearly the exact same workout schedule as you. But mine looks like this:
> 
> M: Chest
> T: Back/Bis
> ...


 
Split looks good brotha! I was fortunate enough to get the product a little early. You're right about this product being for advanced users. I've ran superdrol 2 times. Pplex, trenodrol and hdrol have all been used once. I have ran 1 testosterone cycle and just recently got on trt. That's enough to make me qualified I think.


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Coulpa questions...
> 
> 1) Is your name Bi Gal or Big Al?
> 
> 2) HTF did you get to do this log with 2 posts (1 of which is the first one here)?


 1)It's Big AL homey. 2)I got this opportunity from another board on which I frequent.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

bigal3111 said:


> Split looks good brotha!  I was fortunate enough to get the product a little early.  This is for advanced users.  I've ran superdrol 2 times.  Pplex, trenodrol and hdrol have all been used once.  I have ran 1 testosterone cycle and just recently got on trt.  That's enough to make me qualified I think.



Looks good bro. Looking forward to following along. Good luck and keep us posted. I just started super dmz with my test e.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

Please read

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117669-metha-drol-extreme-information.html


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 18, 2010)

Third day of methadrol exteme... Had a pretty badass leg workout today but nothing out of the ordinary yet. I'll post any weight/strength increases next week.

EDIT:  Whoever added the links to my first post added links to dmz and not Metha-drol.  I'd change it myself if I had more than 20 posts.


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 20, 2010)

Day 5:  I just got back from doing chest.  Got a real good workout in but no strength increases to speak of yet.  Feel fine but I did have a minor back pump earlier.  I'll weight on thursday and see where I'm at on the scale.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

Bi gal, As a female BBr, have you noticed any virilization?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 20, 2010)

Post some pics !


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 22, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Post some pics !


 No pics dude.  I have never, ever even once posted a picture online and honestly don't intend to anytime soon.  

Today was my off day but I'm definitely feeling PUMPED the fuck up.  Muscles are feeling full all day.  I'm looking forward to the gym tomorrow and my first weigh in since I started last week.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Bi gal, As a female BBr, have you noticed any virilization?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

bigal3111 said:


> No pics dude. I have never, ever even once posted a picture online and honestly don't intend to anytime soon.
> 
> Today was my off day but I'm definitely feeling PUMPED the fuck up. Muscles are feeling full all day. I'm looking forward to the gym tomorrow and my first weigh in since I started last week.


 

He wants to see your junk, not your face


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry for not updating recently. I have been at my in-laws and just got back Monday night. I missed work outs on saturday and monday but in order to make up for it I'm going straight through to saturday with no rest days. I did chest yesterday and holy shit! I got 265x8x3 on incline bench so that's an impressive strength increase but what's even better is the weight gain. I hopped on the scale this a.m. and I weighed in at 242 so I'm up 7 lbs! 

I feel great, constantly pumped and strong. Piss gets dark in the morning but clears up during the day. I'm impressed and I'd go as far as to say that this very well might be one of the most potent steroids I've taken!


----------



## bigal3111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Worked shoulders today.  Went very well, did 225x8x3!  That's a pr for me because my delts have always been a weak point for me.  I'm wide as hell but my delts just don't "pop" very much.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

bigal3111 said:


> Alright fellas today I took my first 2 caps of *Metha-drol Extreme* I'm going to run this for 30 days and see if this shit is as good as it sounds. I'm 6ft 235lbs at about 12% (barely see my abs). I'm planning on gaining as much weight as possible without totally burying my abs in lard.
> 
> Some basic lifts to compare as my cycle continues:
> incline bench: 250x8 3 sets
> ...



are you using Super-DMZ Rx or Metha-drol Extreme?


----------



## bigal3111 (Jan 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> are you using Super-DMZ Rx or Metha-drol Extreme?


 Metha-drol man!  Because my post count was too low I couldn't post a link to the product so a mod did it and put the wrong link, a link to dmz.  

Today was an off day but everything is going fantastic.  I'm getting a lot of comments and stares from people so that's fun.  Unfortunately for back pump reasons I'm going to have to cut squats from my leg routine.  I won't be able to post comparison lifts for that exercise but I'll keep it up with the other lifts posted in my first post in this thread. 

 I've run superdrol a couple times before and had to cut both deads and squats so I did have an idea that this might happen.  Back pumps are still the only side to speak of.... Except muscle and strength gains of course.  

I'd really like to see close to 250 by the end of this cycle.  That would be the heaviest I have ever been and would be fuckin sweet!


----------



## bigal3111 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've got one week left....   Sorry for not being very regular with my post recently but my lap top is down and I'm using my sister's right now. Right now I weigh 245 so I'm up 10 lbs since start-up! I'm going to save my strength progress until next week when my final pill is taken but I will tell ya'll this....  It's been damn good.  In fact, every lift is up significantly...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2011)

10lbs is a good increase for an OTC steroid.


----------



## The Deuce (Jan 8, 2011)

Not Bad, I personally think bro's with a split like that are working themselves too much !! You need more rest to grow.. seriously. 

But I mean if you put 10lbs on.. you put 10lbs on so that's good. 1. thing obviously it wasn't all muscle. I am going to guess though you know how to eat because no matter how much of whatever you put into your body .. you wont grow unless you EAT !! So congrats on that.. 

Just personally i'd cut down to at least 4days a week during BULKING.. 

A muscle will not grow until it’s recovered. The muscle            will  not begin to recover until the nervous system is Recovered. It             takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a  workout.            Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow.  So, you should            never train 2 days in a row. Even if you  train different bodyparts,            you still use the same nervous  system. You train 2 days in a row, your            nervous system  recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train             again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous             system.

A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) is more than             enough. Numerous pros, including myself, train like this  offseason for            maximum growth. Even if you use streroids, you  still have to train like            this. Steroids increase your  recovery ability, but they also make you            stronger at a  quicker rate. The extra strength will give you the ability            to  train harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the extra             recovery that the steroids will give you.

Just giving you my personal opinion bro...


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 28, 2011)

Shucks would have liked to see the finish of this log.  I'm wanting to stock up on some ph's since it seems the FDA is inching closer to a ban.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 28, 2011)

bigal3111 said:


> I've got one week left....   Sorry for not being very regular with my post recently but my lap top is down and I'm using my sister's right now. Right now I weigh 245 so I'm up 10 lbs since start-up! I'm going to save my strength progress until next week when my final pill is taken but I will tell ya'll this....  It's been damn good.  In fact, every lift is up significantly...




up ten lbs bro!!! nice


----------



## GMO (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread is nine months old...lol.


----------



## klink1969 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Methadrol Extreme*

I'm 42 years old and have been taking this product for 3 weeks. I have noticed a big difference in strength and stamina. I'm probably not as hardcore as most using this product, but want to see how this supplement plays out with my P90X program. My only advice to all you young studs out there "Follow the directions carefully." More is not always better!!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Mar 16, 2013)

Ironmag labs has there shit together


----------

